# External 12v Vr6 crank trigger wheel ?



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

I wanted to know if anyone has done this and and do you have pics. The system I'm using apparently doesn't support the motronic trigger assembly. Pretty much something like this. Its a 58 tooth 60-2 wheel.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

If the system you're using does not support the factory 60-2 triggering, then why install a 60-2 on the crank pulley?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I'm with that guy ^


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

The catch to it is, the car starts but my tach on the cluster bounces all over and the rpm readings on the system is doing the same thing way as well. I tried using a magnetic stabilizer but same results. So I contacted the one person that deals with the wolf ems and he said that the firmware I have might not be compatible with motronic trigger, and I should either look into an external trigger and wheel assembly or send the system back out to wolf to have them redo it. I wanted to get a wheel like that and cut some of the teeth off. So it would be like this.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

You will be better off sending the ecu back to Wolf to flash the new firmware (takes 2 minutes) than you will be by having to fabricate and mount a potentially unreliable external trigger wheel that might not even work. 
You would be even better off by using a system that is used and supported by vw owners


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I agree with Kevin, get the ecu flashed it has to be easier/cheaper.


----------



## mike2coupe (Nov 30, 2006)

try swapping the red and green wire coming out of the VR sensor. 

that wheel is just going to do the same as the internal wheel.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm looking into getting the ecu firmware upgraded but that means a month of down time+$100+express shipping for something that takes two mins I mean its hard to just hand money away like that for "two mins" of work but if I have no choice then that's what I have to do. WOLF EMS is out of AUS. :banghead:


> mike2coupe
> 
> try swapping the red and green wire coming out of the VR sensor.
> 
> that wheel is just going to do the same as the internal wheel.


If I swapped the wires I don't think the system will get any readings at all , from my understanding ( RED= Ground, Green= Signal). And when it comes to getting a more VW friendly system,I didn't buy the system I just had it from a car that was previously parted out, just trying to use what I got. It was originally off a 20v mk2, that ran an external magnetic setup with magnets on the crank pulley like SDS and that definitely worked, I also considered that as well.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Try checking for a Wolf specialist here in the US that can do the update for you. There was a guy in NY that liked that system, but I don't know what his name is. 

edit: 
http://www.wolfems.com/Locate/34.htm


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

Wayne at waynespeed.. He's been helping me out. He's the one that told me about the firmware. And only Aus can do it.


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

Final verdict. I'm shipping the ecu out. I spoke to one of the guys main guys at wolf in Aus. He said He'll do the firmware upgrade for free and all I'm paying for is the express shipping back to the US:beer:


----------

